# Do you feel better since having your thyroid removed



## Dina (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wanted to know anything positive about having your thyroid removed.
I am having mine removed soon and I just keep reading about complaints and not many people feeling better.
Are there any good experiences? Please share....


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

I have one!!!! 

I had hashimoto's with 3 nodules. I always had pains in my next, so much so that they got in the way of daily activities, couldn't balance my meds, and pretty much felt useless and like crap.

I opted to have mine removed against my endo's advice. And there is something to say about following your gut feeling!

I have never felt better!!! My meds are balanced, there is no more pain, I was able to find out that my nodules were benign, my energy is back up, along with my out look for the future. 

The surgery was an over night stay at the surgery center, my scar is looking great, I recently went to my obgyn yearly and the doc didn't even notice until she read my chart!

I was only outta the picture for about a week, then the next week I was playing and taking care of my 3 and 1 1/2 year old.

I have no regrets about having it removed, I wish more people had the opportunity to have it done if they wanted it.

Don't worry, I bet you feel great afterwards!!!!!!!!!!

Not everyone is lucky enough to have a great experience I guess, but I am proof that it is possible.

I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------

